# My second monster crappie!



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

Well me and my buddy detainer went back to our secret fishing hole, just like most Thursdays. The fish we were targeting this time were bluegill, to use for catfish bait at cj brown. Last time we were here, I pulled in a 14 inch crappie. After catching over 30 bluegill, we switched the lures. We reeled in a few bass. I casted straight out and got a big bite. It was another monster crappie. Only this time it was 15 inches! 
Notice: Undefined index: tid in /var/www/imageserver/rs_cdn.php on line 68
http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/8/54530-1409328243.jpg


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice Slab - Congrats on the catch! They sure are fun to catch when they are that size.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

BEAST! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice fish.I caught a 17 one year on my first cast and was sure I was on a school of slabs.Never had one more bite.So I gave it to my friends i was fishing with and they ate it.Now I wish I had it mounted.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Careful next time you catch one of those, might swallow your hand O_O


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats...that's a nice SLAB, no matter where your at!


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol it might


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol seriously. I had thiughts of mounting the 15 incher when I caught it last night, but I'm confident there's more at this place, even bigger. Hear me out. I've only been to this place 3 times. The second time I caught the 14 inch crappie. The very next time(last night) I caught the 15 incher. You know something is up if the only two crappie I've seen at this place qualify for fish ohio awards. There's has to be bigger in there


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

123455566788999234578


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Please Help Identify This Land Part 3! LOL... 

That's a nice fish! When are you going fry that sucker up?

E...

ps, is this the sign you see when you fish your secret spot? LOL...


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol...........


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol not at all. The sign looks like that without the red


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh Lord! LOL... So do you guys hit this spot EVERY Thursday? I might have to come out and find you guys one night. Not sure if I'd come as Borat or use a DNR or Deputy's Uniform. You guys would schit! LOL... 

E...


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

EStrong said:


> Oh Lord! LOL... So do you guys hit this spot EVERY Thursday? I might have to come out and find you guys one night. Not sure if I'd come as Borat or use a DNR or Deputy's Uniform. You guys would schit! LOL...
> 
> E...


That would be awesome.honestly we've only been there twice. We have another spot we fish a lot too


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Jboy. You're re crappie king


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

Well thank you. Thats how ive felt lately


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

winewomen&walleye said:


> Well thank you. Thats how ive felt lately


Change the name to winewomen&crappie


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

trepassing is is not good and not what real anglers do.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm gonna let everybody keep thinking we trespassed... it's funny lol


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

an·gler

&#712;aNGgl&#601;r/

noun

a person who fishes with a rod and line.


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Fish will make a man do some crazy things


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea I'd sneak into any lake to catch a 15 inch crappie...


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

You 2 Youts ought to know something about trespassing in Ohio.If there are: No Trespassing or No Fishing signs and the lake is out of city limits then the Landowner can legally shoot at you.And if he was a good shot well.............



Roscoe


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

If somebody is breaking into your home, you feel your life is in jeopardy, somebody is about to cause serious physical harm to you as opposed to being out in the open, on a property where you may have the ability to retreat.... You can't just shoot some one because there on your property .... That's not how it works lol if they shot and killed someone for fishing on there lake... Guess what that guy won't see his lake any more cause he will be in prison for murder.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Or everyone could just stay on topic of a nice crappie being caught.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Well we've been back there couple times and couple times someone has driven by our parked car and nothing has been said yet. Kids on four wheelers have been back there multiple times


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

From the Picture it almost looks like a pond I used to fish near Canal Winchester that is now off limits. From the color of the water it looks like a lot of algee in there.


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

No way. The waters are clear as can be. I can see my lure, while I reeling in, at least 10foot out. It's crazy. I use all natural colors


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

The water is pretty clear but it does look like algea is forming around part of the banks


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great fish, would have been nice to see her swim away.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

slowtroller said:


> Great fish, would have been nice to see her swim away.


The first 15" did swim away. The second one, nope


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

I took my trophy home. He'll be my dinner later this week.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice crappie, I havent managed any over 12" this year, but I do know a local gravel pit that has big ones and another pit that has bluegill as big as a dinner plate, Ive contacted the owners of the pits and they told me that there mining licenses strickly prohibits fishing. I will say in My younger years I would sneak in at first chance, but being 54yrs old now I know better. I now offer some of our fresh farm eggs to owners of private waters that let Me fish, they appreciate the jesture.


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

Thats awesome. That's what it's all about. Do you have pics of any catches from the gravel pits?


----------



## Milky (May 30, 2014)

Watson's gravel has them big Crappie Tom is talking about. It's south of Hamilton on 128, but they won't let anybody fish that doesn't work for them. I've seen pictures from their truckdrivers bringing loads into where I worked. They gave permission to a few people to fish and key code to the gate. Well friends of friends got the code and ruined it for everybody.


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

That sucks.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

So what time you guys going to be out at "Lake Mystery" tomorrow? LOL... 

E...


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Can't trespass tomorrow. Winewomen&walleye is busy


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Watson's gravel has them big Crappie Tom is talking about. It's south of Hamilton on 128, but they won't let anybody fish that doesn't work for them. I've seen pictures from their truckdrivers bringing loads into where I worked. They gave permission to a few people to fish and key code to the gate. Well friends of friends got the code and ruined it for everybody.


 Well that wasnt the pit I was thinking about, but I know all of the local pits have plenty of fish, the point I was trying to make was I wouldnt trespass to catch them, and as a property owner with a creek on My property and a business owner I respect peoples property and rules no matter how bad Id love to sneek in! :B


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

Keep pulling out those crappie for yourself and the keeper size will increase to 11" in ohio. Is catch and release dead these days?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

People tend to eat fish sometimes.It has been going on for a few yrs now,(hundreds actually),yet numbers still seem ok..In all seriousness though,throw back all you want but don't frown on people keeping legal limits to have a meal.More important things to frown on.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JigheadJBoy (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah seriously chill man. I catch and release every time I fish, but occasionally I do catch a bucket full and take home to eat. Its a way of life man, mankind has done it forever. So you ask, is catch and release dead? Ahhhhhhhh nooooooooo. Its what we do the majority of the year when we catch puny fish, fish that deserve to grow, or have a belly full of eggs. But you better believe that if I pull a trophy out of the water, worthy of an award or a meal, im keeping it. Why? Because nothing is wrong with that..


----------

